# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Ποδάγρα και ακάρεα τραχείας σε budgies...Τι να κάνω?

## daffy

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!Έχω 2 budgies εδω και περίπου 2 μήνες. Τα πήρα από διαφορετικό Petshop. To αρσενικό από τότε που το πήρα
έχει τα παρακάτω συμπτώματα.. 1. σαν καρουμπαλάκια στα πόδια άσπρα ή κρούστα.. 2. κάνει κριτσ κριτσ με το ραμφος χωρίς να τρώει κάτι..
Το θυληκό ύστερα από κάποιο διάστημα άρχισε να εμφανίζει κάποια συμπτώματα σε μικροτερη έκταση στα πόδια..
Χρησιμοποίησα στην αρχή epithol για μία εβδομάδα στα ποδαράκια τους κάθε μέρα από μία φορά, χωρίς εμφανή διαφορά..
Στην συνέχεια έριξα από μία σταγόνα pulmosan στο σβέρκο τους όπως διάβασα στο forum. Tην 8η μέρα επανέλαβα με Pulmosan.. 
Δεν έχω δει ιδιαίτερη αλλαγή στα πόδια τους, μόνο που είναι πιο κινητικά και το αρσενικό κελαδαέι, ενώ νομίζω ότι σταμάτησε και το κριτσ κριτσ στο ραμφος.
Επισυνάπω παρακάτω κάποιες φωτογραφίες από τα πόδια του αρχενικού πριν αρχίσει η θεραπεία με pulmosan.
Προσπαθώ να έχω άψογη καθαριότητα του κλουβιού πλένοντας το με ζεστό νερό..

Ευχαριστώ για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια...

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα και καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ

Πόσες μέρες εφαρμόζεις το epithol ? Θέλει περίπου 10 μέρες για να καθαρίσουν τα ποδαράκια τους. Πάντως, το οτι εμφάνισαν θετικά αποτελέσματα στην φωνή και σταμάτησε ο ήχος "τσικ-τσικ" είναι θετικό αφού τα ακάρεα τραχείας λογικά εξολοθρεύτηκαν.  Καλό θα είναι πριν την εφαρμογή με το epithol να ξεπλένεις τα ποδαράκια του με ζεστό νερό και αφού στεγνώσουν να βάζεις και την epithol. Δεν θα την βάζεις απλά, αλλά θα κάνεις και ελαφρύ μασαζ με φορά απο κάτω προς τα πάνω. 

Καλό είναι να να βάλεις και μια φωτογραφία για να έχουμε μια εικόνα. Δες *εδώ* πως μπορείς να το κάνεις

----------


## panos70

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας daffy αλο ειναι η ποδαγρα και αλο τα καρουμπαλακια,γιαυτο καλυτερα να ανεβασεις φωτο να το δουμε για να σου πουμε τη ειναι

----------


## daffy

απο τα ποδαρακια του αρσενικου


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

τα παπαγαλάκια μου το πρασινο το αρσενικο



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## daffy

ευχαριστώ πολύ για οποιαδήποτε βοηθεια αν δεν είναι κατατοπιστικες  οι φωτο να προσπαθήσω να βάλω άλλες

----------


## panos70

Ενταξη φιλε μην ανησυχεις σχεδον το εχει ξεπερασει,και ποτε δεν βαζουμε ενα που εχει ποδαγρα με ενα που δεν εχει γιατι θα κολλησει και το αλλο

----------


## daffy

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Να συνεχίσω  (επειδή σταμάτησα) να βάζω epithol;

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη,

εαν και δεν έχω εμπειρία σε παπαγαλάκια δεν βλέπω κάποιο έντονο πρόβλημα. Πόσες μέρες βάζεις epithol ? 

Πανέμορφο ζευγαράκι.. Με την ευκαιρία αφού είσαι νέος στην παρέα μας, δες ένα χρήσιμο θέμα που θα σε βοηθήσει να μπεις πιο γρήγορα στο κλήμα του φόρουμ : *Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας!!!*

----------


## panos70

Εαν εχουν περασει 10 μερες σταματατο εαν οχι καντο 10 και μετα σταματα,σχεδον εχει περασει

----------


## daffy

το εχω  σταματησει εδω και 10 μερες από τότε που έβαλα για πρώτη φορά Pulmosan..



αυτή τη φωτο μόλις την τράβηξα..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

συνεχισε μερικες μερες epithol ακομα κανοντας επαλειψη οπως περιεγραψε ο στελιος

----------


## daffy

ευχαριστω πολύ παιδια θα σας ενημερωσω για το αποτελεσμα

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Ωραίο ζευγαράκι! Εύχομαι κι εγώ, τέλεια περαστικά!!

----------


## mitsman

Πως πανε τα μικρα??????????

----------


## daffy

Το τσικ τσακ σταματησε και ειναι ευδιάθετα!Με τα πόδια τους δεν καταλαβαίνω αν βελτιώθηκαν η όχι..παρακάτω έχω βάλει κάποιες φωτος.. τα ασπρα ποδαρακια ειναι
της θυληκιας και τα αλλά του αρσενικού. Μήπως τα πόδια τους είναι φυσιολογικά έχει περάσει η ποδάγρα?

----------


## daffy

Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

podi1.jpg

τα σημεια που δειχνω εχουν υπολοιματα

----------


## daffy

Ευχαριστω..! Ωραία άρα συνεχίζω με epithol, μέχρι να φύγουν και τα τελευταία σημαδια?

----------


## daffy

Ελειπα 2 μέρες...! Παρατηρώ δυστυχώς αλλαγή στα κοπρανα από το θυληκό... πράσινα με κάπως ακανόνιστο σχήμα...και πίνει συνέχεια νερό και κάθεται στο κλαδί με την ποτίστρα.. ενώ επίσης  ξανακάνει κριτσ κριτσ με το ράμφος του..! μήπως το πείραξε η epithol, επανήρθαν τα ακάρεα τραχειάς? τι να κάνω..? επίσης μου φένεται ότι ενώ τρώει με όρεξη έχει χάσει  και βαρος..! Το αρσενικό φέντεται μια χαρα!

υγ.Τα πόδια τους έχουν σχεδόν θεραπευτεί!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Δημήτρη καλό θα ήταν να μας έβαζες μια φωτογραφία με τις κουτσουλιές έτσι ώστε όποιος ξέρει να μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει....
Αν έχω ακούσει σωστά, όταν κάποιο πουλί έχει ακάρεα συνήθως παρουσιάζει και μύκητες και γι' αυτό ίσως χάνει και βάρος... 
Αν σου είναι εύκολο και μπορείς δεν το πας καλού κακού σε κάποιο γιατρό?

----------


## jk21

περιμενουμε αμεσα φωτογραφιες της κοιλιακης χωρας του πουλιου με τα πουπουλα να μην καλυπτουν το δερμα του εκει ,των κουτσουλιων του και  να μας περιγραψεις αν το πουλακι εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα (φουσκωμενο ) .εμεινε καποια ευκολα αλλοιωσιμη τροφη εντος του κλουβιου ενω ελλειπες; κοιτα στο βαθος του στοματος αν διακρινεις αντι ροζ ,καποιες λευκοκιτρινες επιφανειες

----------


## aeras

Εάν το πουλί που σου παρουσίασε την ασθένεια τελευταία, είναι αυτό που ο Δημήτρης έχει σημειώσει τα δάκτυλά του, τότε έχει σταφυλόκοκκο.

----------


## jk21

εννοεις σαν δερματικη λοιμωξη ΜΙΧΑΛΗ; Σαν κατι τετοιο δεν το αποκλειω στα σημεια που εχω επισημανει αν και απο αυτη την αποσταση μαλλον με ακαρεα μοιαζουν ,παρα με περιπτωση bumble foot απο σταφυλοκοκκο .

ή εννοεις σταφυλοκοκκο εσωτερικη αναπνευστικη λοιμωξη (λογω του κριτς κριτς  ) ; αν αυτο πως το συνδιαζεις με την εξωτερικη πιθανη μολυνση;

----------


## aeras

Ναι Δημήτρη, εννοώ εσωτερική μόλυνση από σταφυλόκοκκο, που πιθανά από τα πόδια και μέσω του στόματος μεταδόθηκε στα εσωτερικά όργανα.

----------


## daffy

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ευχαριστώ για την γρηγορη ανταπόκριση σας..
1. Οχι δεν είχα κάποια τροφή που μπορεί να αλιώθηκε μόνο την βασική τροφή και ένα στικ για παπαγαλάκια
2. Δεν παρατήρησα να φουσκώνουν καθόλου
3. Το κίτρινο παπαγαλάκι (θυληκό έπινε συνέχεια νερό).. αλλά από ότι παρατήρησα και το αρσενικό είχε το ίδιο σχήμα κουτσουλιών
4. Χθες πάνω στον πανικό μου τα έβαλα από μία σταγόνα Pulmosan (είχαν περάσει 15 ημέρες από την τελευταία φορά που τα είχα βάλει)
5. Σαν διάθεση γενικά είναι οκ.



Κουτσουλιές πριν καθαρίσω το κλουβί



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


σε άσπρο χαρτί


Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


τα ποδαράκια από το αρσενικό με το σημαδάκι που μου είχατε επισημάνει


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Η κιλίτσα από το θυληκό (προσπάθησα λίγο να παραμερίσω τα πούπουλα του από την κοιλιά του


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


τα μικρά μου όπως είναι τώρα


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

ΜΑΡΙΑ τι διαιτολογιο εχει το πουλακι; μονο σπορια; ή καποιο χορταρικο ; δεν με ανησυχει τοσο το χρωμα ,ειδικα αν δινεις και κατι περα απο σπορια .η ποσοτητα μαλλον ειναι αυξημενη ... 

η διαθεση του πουλιου εχει αλλαξει; το στομα το κοιταξες στο βαθος που σου ειπα;

----------


## daffy

Όχι δεν τα δίνω πρασινα ούτε φρούτα ούτε λαχανικά, αν και προσπάθησα αλλά δεν τρώνε τα άτιμα τπτ.. μόνο σπόρους βασική τροφή..
και millet Spray (κεχρί τσαμπί) που τους αρέσει (και έρχονται στο χέρι μου και το τρώνε)..
Προσπάθησα να δώ μέσα στα στοματάκια τους αλλά δεν παρατήρησα λευκοκίτρινες επιφάνειες.. Η γλώσσα είναι ροζ στο θυληκό και προς το
γκρι του αρσενικού. Βέβεαια όσο με άφησαν γιατί μου δάγκωναν το χέρι (με πλαστικά γάντια τα πιάνω) αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να δω μέχρι μέσα στο
στόμα τους .
Συνεχίζω να βάζω στα ποδια τους epithol εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες περίπου ..Τα στίγματα που μου υποδειξες δεν έφυγαν ακόμη.
Οι κουτσουλιές φαίνονται καλύτερα σε σχέση με χθες αλλά εξακολουθούν να είναι πράσινες..νερό από ότι βλέπω δεν πίνουν συνέχεια όπως εχθές.
Δεν ξέρω τα ωφέλεισε το pulmosan? 
Σαν διαθεση μου φαίνονται κανονική. Το μόνο που παρατηρώ είναι ότι το θυληκό συνεχίζει να κάνει κριτσ κριτσ

Θα ήταν ωφέλιμο να τα δώσω κάποιο  είδους αντιβιοτικό π.χ. μου πρότειναν σε ένα pet shop (aviomycine της TAFARM) ;


ΥΓ. Ηθελα να ρωτήσω υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν κάποια ασθένεια που να βλάπτει τους ανθρώπους (γιατί με ρωτάει συνέχεια η γυναίκα μου και φοβάται)..

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν αυτη η κουτσουλια ειναι μαζεμενη απλα σαν συνολο πολλων αλλων 



αλλα μονο αυτη με εχει ανησυχησει αν ειναι αποτελεσμα μιας ημερας μονο .να προσεχεις να μην φτανουν στον πατο και να τσιμπανε απο κατω .ετσι που ειναι το χαρτι εκει ειναι προσβασιμος

το γκρι στο στομα του αρσενικου δεν μου αρεσει .εξαρταται βεβαια και πως εννοεις το γκρι . το τσικ τσικ σε πουλι ορεξατο και χωρις δυσπνοια δεν ειναι απαραιτητα προβλημα (αλλα δεν το αποκλειει κιολας )

η αρρωστια των ψιττακοειδων που ειναι και ανθρωπονοσος (οχι καμμια θανατηφορα στους ανθρωπους αλλα μπελαλιδικια για να αντιμετωπιστει αρκει να την αντιληφθει ο γιατρος ) ειναι η ψιττακωση .δεν εχει σημαδια της καθολου ,κανενα απο τα δυο σου πουλια

----------


## daffy

H φωτο με τις κουτσουλιές ήταν αποτέλεσμα 2 ημερών που έλειπα ταξίδι. Ήταν στο κλαδάκι κάτω από την ποτίστρα όπου καθόταν το πουλί και έπινε συνέχεια νερό..
Με τα σημαδάκια στα ποδαράκια μπορώ να κάνω κάτι παραπάνω η θα πρέπει να σταματήσω και την epithol που βάζω εδώ και 15 ημέρες συνέχεια?
Η γλώσα του αρσενικού από ότι μπόρεσα να διακρίνω είναι κάπως ελαφρύ γκρι και ίσως από την κάτω πλευρά (όπως δάγκωνε το χέρι μου προς το άσπρο).
Κάτι άλλο που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει?

ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων και ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα!

----------


## jk21

για τα σημαδια κατω απο τα ποδια αν θελεις βαλε bactroban αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο ,μην τυχον ο Μιχαλης εχει διακρινει καλυτερα και εχουμε μολυνση στην πατουσα απο κανενα σταφυλοκοκκο και σταματα προς το παρον την επιθολ 


για το αρσενικο τουλαχιστον υποψιαζομαι μυκητες .βαλε στο νερο τους βιολογικο μηλοξυδο σε ποσοτητα 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 100 ml νερο .δινε νερο μονο απο αυτο .αν τα σημαδια στη γλωσσα ειναι μυκητες ,πιστευω ειναι σε διακριτο σημειο που σταδιακα θα δουμε μικρη βελτιωση .αν συμβει αυτο αλλα μερικως τοτε θα σου πω για φαρμακο που ειναι καταλληλο .προς το παρον ας μην βιαστουμε

----------


## daffy

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι... Θα τους βάλω bactoban για τα πόδια.. Αν είναι σταφυλόκοκος υπάρχει περίπτωση να μεταδίδεται και να είναι επικύνδινο και για ανθρώπους? 

Μυλόξιδο που μπορώ να βρω γιατι δεν το έχω ξαναακούσει!

----------


## jk21

αν δεν βαζεις απλυτα τα χερια στο στομα ή στη μυτη ή στα ματια ή πιανεις με απλυτα χερια τροφη μην ανησυχεις .Το κορμι μας ειναι εξωτερικα γεματο στελεχη σταφυλοκοκκου ειδικα τον epithermophilus .αν βρει πληγη ή τον εισαγουμε στο γαστρεντερικο τοτε ισως .αν τηρεις μετρα καθαριοτητας μην ανησυχεις για τιποτα .το πτηνο μολυνθηκε σε καποιες αμυχες του (αν ειναι κατι τετοιο ) που πιθανοτατα υπηρξαν λογω φλεγμονης απο τα ακαρεα 

μηλοξυδο θα βρεις σε καταστηματα βιολογικων ή σε σταντ με βιολογικα στα μαρκετ . για το αντιμετωπιση του μυκητα κανει και μη βιολογικο αλλα τα ενζυμα και τα + που προσφερουν στον οργανισμο τα εχει μονο το βιολογικο που δεν εχει υποστει ραφιναρισμα

----------


## daffy

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες γιατί η γυναίκα μου έχει ένα ψιλοάγχος με τις αρρώστιες! Ξεκίνησα από σήμερα τη θεραπεία με bactroban..μυλόξιδο δεν βρήκα ακόμη θα ψάξω..
ελπίζω σύντομα να έχω ευχάριστα νέα!

----------


## jk21

αν δεν βρεις και αυριο το πρωι να βαλεις συμβατικο .μην το καθυστερησεις

----------


## daffy

Οκ αγόρασα συμβατικό μυλόξιδο..από σήμερα ξεκινάω σε λίγες μέρες θα έχουμε νέα.!

----------


## daffy

Καλησπέρα και πάλι....Λοιπόν... Μετά από συνεχή χρήση αλοιφης 10 ημερών bactroban, μία φορά κάθε βράδυ, δεν βλέπω εμφανή σημάδια βελτίωσης στα ποδαράκια του daffy (αρσενικό). Παρακάτω παραθέτω φωτογραφίες.. Με το μυλόξιδο επίσης μετά από 15 ημέρες 1 κουταλιά σούπας σε μία ποτίστρα ίσως μπορώ να πώ ότι έχω δει κάποια ελαφριά βελτίωση στη γλωσίτσα του Daffy καθώς έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται πιο ροζ (ενώ έχει στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της γκρι χρώμα)..
 Ευχαριστώ για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια..

ΥΓ. (Μήπως θα βοηθούσε κρέμα kenakomb που έχω ? δεν έβαλα απλά ρωτάω )




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## jk21

αφου ειχες μερικη βελτιωση να δωσεις nystamysyn απο φαρμακειο (για μυκητες )  στο στομα αδιαλυτο με συρριγκα του 1 ml (χωρις τη βελονα ) .
θα δινεις 0.1 ml το πρωι και αλλο τοσο το απογευμα .για 10 μερες .οχι παραπανω ,οχι λιγοτερες 

την αλοιφη που λες δεν την ξερω αλλα εχει συνδιασμο αντιβιοτικων, αντιμυκητιασιακου  και ενος κορτιζονουχου  
http://home.intekom.com/pharm/bm_squib/kenacomb.html
αν δεν ειναι ακαρεα και ειναι μικροβιο ή μυκητας που δεν το επιασε η bactroban ισως κανει δουλεια .για χρηση στα πουλια δεν εχω βρει κατι αλλα σε γατες ειδα να την χρησιμοποιουν .μην υπερβαινεις ομως τις 6-7 μερες χορηγησης

----------


## Oneiropagida

Δημήτρη, θα μπορούσες αν θέλεις να κάνεις πλύσεις στα ποδαράκια με κάποιο αντισηπτικό σαπούνι από το φαρμακείο (π.χ. Hibitane) (μετά πολύ μα πολύ καλό ξέπλυμα των ποδιών,)  μέρα παρά μέρα και αν δεν βλέπεις σταδιακή βελτίωση σε περίπου μια εβδομάδα να το πας στο γιατρό γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση σταφυλόκοκου (να συνεχίσεις να είσαι προσεχτικός με την καθαριότητα, πολύ καλό πλύσιμο χεριών)

----------


## daffy

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά! Θα προσπαθήσω λίγο για 6-7 ημέρες με την kenakomb και ελπίζω να δω κάποια βελτίωση..! Για τους μύκητες λέω μήπως να τελιώσω πρώτα με την αλοιφή και μετά.. μήπως τα υπερφόρτωσα με φάρμακα δ ξέρω??! για το μπάνιο στα ποδαράκια φοβάμαι μήπως κρυώσει? γιατί θα βραχεί ολόκληρο.. Επίσης ήθελα να ρωτήσω με τον καιρο αυτό (θεσσαλονίκη μένω και γενικά έχει λιακάδα αλλά φυσάει λίγο, ) να τα βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι ή να περιμένω κιαλο να φτιάξει ο καιρός.. εγώ τα αφήνω μόνο καμιά ώρα στο μπαλκόνι το μεσημέρι που ο καιρός είναι πιο ζεστός!

----------


## jk21

την ωρα που βαζεις αλοιφη να δινεις και το φαρμακο .
να τα αφηνεις λιγο περισσοτερο την ωρα που τα βγαζεις .αργοτερα που θα ανεβουν για τα καλα και οι νυχτερινες θερμοκρασιες ,τα βγαζεις και εντελως

----------


## mariakappa

εαν φυσαει να μην τα βγαζεις.απ'οτι καταλαβα τα εχεις μεσα στο σπιτι.δεν ειναι συνηθισμενα στο κρυο και τον αερα.υπαρχει κινδυνος κρυολογηματος.ας μην προστεθει αλλο ενα προβλημα.

----------


## daffy

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!Ναι δεν τα βγαζω γιατι ενω εχει ηλιο φυσαει... θα περιμένω να ζεστανει λίγο ακόμη! Μετά από 2 ημέρες kenakomb μου φένεται ότι υπάρχει μικρή βελτίωση
στα ποδαράκια του daffy, για να δούμε! Nystasimin από σήμερα ξεκίνησα..Έχω λίγο πρόβλημα στην χορήγηση δεν ανοίγει το στόμα του εύκολα και όταν το ανοίγει, νομίζω ότι το φάρμακο φεύγει έξω.. 1ον υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το κρατάω για να έχει το στόμα ανοιχτό..επίσης αν πάρει μεγαλύτερη δόση είναι πρόβλημα? 2ον θα πρέπει να δώσω nystasimin και στη θυληκιά που δεν φένεται να εχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο χρώμα της γλώσσας? 3ον δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τα δίνω το φάρμακο πρωί γιατί φεύγω για δουλειά πολύ πρωί, μηπως μπορω να τα δίνω μεσημέρι  και βράδυ? 4ον Επειδή δεν τρώνε καθόλου φρούτα και λαχανικά μήπως είναι καλά να τους χορηγήσω και βιταμίνες στο νεράκι τους, για ενίσχυση? έχω τις Tabernil A, D και Ε, αν δεν κάνουν αυτές ποιες θα μου προτείνατε και για πόσο διάστημα?


ευχαριστώ και πάλι παιδιά για το ενδιαφέρον σας και ελπίζω να μην σας κούρασα

----------


## jk21

επειδη κυριως δεν θα εισαι πρωινη ωρα για να δωσεις την σωστη ωρα το φαρμακο ,να το δινεις αραιωμενο στο  νερο σε δοσολογια 5 ml στα 100 ml νερου .ο καλυτερος τροπος ειναι στο στομα αλλα λογω δυσκολιων (υπαρχει και κινδυνος απο μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα οχι τοσο σαν φαρμακο αλλα μην δοθει αποτομα και πνιγει το πουλακι ) δωσε εστω στο νερο .μην μπερδεψεις βιταμινες μεσα σε αυτο .μετα θα δωσεις αν θελεις αλλα κυριως βιταμινες β που δεν εχει το σκευασμα που λες .αυτες ειναι που λειπουν οταν δεν δινουμε χορταρικα .μπορεις να δωσεις και απο αυτην λογω της βιτ α που ενισχυει τον οργανισμο εναντι των μυκητων αλλα μετα .την αλοιφη συνεχισε την για μια βδομαδα 

* δεν κουρασες κανεναν ! here is greekbirdclub !

----------


## daffy

Καλησπέρα! Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σου και όλα τα παιδιά! Σήμερα έβαλα όπως μου είπες 5 ml στα 100 ml στην ποτίστρα nystamysin. H ποτίστρα την μέτρησα και είναι γύρω στα 120 ml.  Με σύριγγα μέτρησα και έβαλα περίπου 6 ml. Κιτρίνισε λίγο το νερό από το φάρμακο.. φαντάζομαι φυσιολογικό. Παρακάτω έχω βάλει μερικές φωτογραφίες καθώς έχω αγοράσει καινούριο κλουβί εδώ και περίπου 15 ημέρες..και θα ήθελα οποιαδήποτε παρατήρηση.. το μέγεθος είναι 50Χ30Χ58



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## daffy

Δυστυχώς σήμερα ο Daffy (το αρσενικό παπαγαλάκι) σήμερα είναι πολύ  άρρωστο.. ίσως και να ψοφήσει μέχρι το πρωί..ενώ χθες ήταν καλά,
σήμερα  έχει πήγε στο πάτωμα και δεν μπορεί να περπατήσει συνέχεια κοιμάται...  Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε.. ίσως το δηλητηρίασα εγώ με την Kenakomb έβαλα  υπερβολική ποσότητα, στα πόδια?
Είμαι πολύ στεναχωρημένος..  Προσπάθησα να του δώσω λίγο νερό με την σύριγγα για να μην αφυδατωθεί..  Πιστέυω ότι δεν μπορώ να το βοηθήσω πια απλά περιμένω..
Το θυληκό προς το παρόν είναι μια χαρά..

----------


## mariakappa

δημητρη αυτη τη στιγμη τι παιρνει το πουλι? νισταμισιν και κενακομπ? οι κουτσουλιες του πως ειναι? ειχε καποια αλλαγη?

----------


## daffy

Ναι nystacimin και kenakomb.. Οι κουτσουλιές του το μεσημέρι ήταν σκέτο άσπρο, και μετά το βραδάκι έκανε μία κουτσουλιά νερουλή σχεδόν χωρίς χρώμα .. τώρα τα πόδια του σχεδόν παράλισαν, έχει ξαπλώσει κάτω και δεν κινείται μόνο αναπνέει..

----------


## mariakappa

η κουτσουλια του ειναι ασπρη απο ασιτια.το οτι εχει παραλυσει μου δινει την εντυπωση πως οτι ειχε εχει επιτεθει στο νευρικο του συστημα.πιστευεις οτι εαν προσπαθουσες να το ταισεις θα αντιδρουσε? δηλαδη θα καταπινε? ή εχει παραδωσει τα οπλα?

----------


## daffy

δυστυχώς δεν καταπίνει καθόλου ούτε για νερό ανοίγει το στόμα του..του έβαλα να φάει τσαμπί κεχρί , τίποτα..έχει παραδώσει τα όπλα..το παράξενο είναι ότι μέχρι χθες βράδυ που τα έδωσα έφαγε από το χέρι μου τσαμπί κεχρί που ήταν και το αγαπημένο του..και όλα κανονικά.. το πρωί που έφυφα κοιμόταν κανονικά και το μεσημέρι που γύρισα το βρηκα κάτω...
φοβάμαι ότι ο κύριος υπεύθυνος είμαι εγώ..

----------


## daffy

πιστεύω ότι από τα πόδια έφαγε κρέμα kenakomb και δηλητηριάτηκε καθώς ήταν ήδη καταπονημένο..ή κάτι άλλο που δεν γνωρίζω

----------


## mariakappa

δεν φταις εσυ.... μαλλον ειναι σταφυλλοκοκος.θες να προσπαθησεις να του δωσεις αντιβιωση ή δεν θα την καταπιει?

----------


## daffy

έχω μόνο το aviomycine θα προσσπαθήσω να του δώσω.. το θυληκό δεν έχει συμπτώματα είναι σίγουρο ότι μπορεί να κόλλησε και το θυληκό έτσι?

----------


## daffy

δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί ούτε να καταπιεί..

----------


## mariakappa

ουτως η αλλως αυτη η αντιβιωση δεν καταπολεμαει τον στρεπτοκκοκο.δημητρη αστο να "φυγει".δεν φταις εσυ για οτι εγινε.δεν μπορουμε παντα να ξερουμε απο τι υποφερουν τα πουλια μας.ευχησου μονο να μην ταλαιπωρηθει αλλο.

----------


## ninos

Δημητρη,
ισως εαν του εριχνες λιγο νερακι στα ρουθουνια του, αφου δεν ανοιγει το στομα του ;
Μην γραφεις οτι φταις εσυ.Εσυ κανεις τα παντα να το βοηθησεις

----------


## daffy

Του έριξα λίγο νεράκι στα ρουθούνια.. Δυστυχώς κοιμάται βαθιά, μόνο αναπνέει.. ελπίζω να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί άλλο! Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για την βοήθεια και το ενδιαφέον σας

----------


## ninos

Κουραγιο. Περιμενουμε νεα σου το πρωι

----------


## jk21

η ξαφνικη αλλαγη δειχνει καποιο μικροβιο ή κατι που το δηλητιριασε αν και οι κουτσουλιες αν ειναι με διαφανη υγρα δεν δειχνουν τοξικωση .δοσολογια λαθεμενη στο φαρμακο nystamysyn θα ειχε δημιουργησει προβλημα και στο θηλυκο ...

δωσε αμεσα aviomysin στη μυτη μερικες σταγονες .πρεπει αν γραφει δοσολογια και σε σταγονες νομιζω η συσκευασια .θα μπει απο τα ρουθουνια .βαλε μια λαμπα να το ζεσταινει .να το εχει σε καποιο κουτακι σε ζεστη πετσετα ξεχωρα απο το αλλο

----------


## jk21

διελυσε 7 σταγονες aviomysin σε 100 ml νερο .απο αυτο το διαλυμα δινε καθε 3 ωρες  4 σταγονες στα ρουθουνια του σιγα σιγα αν δεν ανοιγει το στομα  ,με επαναληψη της δοσης αυτης πρωι μεσημερι και βραδυ (3 φορες )

----------


## daffy

Δυστυχώς ο μικρούλης ξεψύχησε σήμερα το πρωί...! Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά για την βοήθεια... Ελπίζω να σταθώ
πιο τυχερός στη Ρενέ (το θυληκό)..!
Τι θα πρέπει να κάνω για απολύμανση του κλουβιού? εκτός από πλύσιμο με καυτό νερό?
Θα πρέπει να χωρηγήσω στο πουλάκι κάποιο αντιβιοτικό για να προλάβω τα χειρότερα? Το nystasimin το σταμάτησα από χθες.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχει συμπτώματα διάροιας.. αλλά θα σας πω μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι!

----------


## jk21

απολυμανση κανεις με νερο και χλωρινη 10 προς 1 μερη .καλο πλυσιμο και ξεπλυμα μετα 

δεν ξερω τι μπορει να εφταιξε αλλα αν ξαφνικα σου χειροτερευει και το αλλο και δεν ειναι θεμα καποιας τοξικωσης -δηλητηριασης απο κατι που εφαγε ,τοτε ειναι μικροβιο .
παρε bactrimel απο φαρμακειο και δωσε στο νερο του . θα σου στειλω με πμ δυο δοσεις .μια στο νερο για να πινει μονο του και μια στην οποια θα χρειαζεται να του την χοργησεις εσυ αν δεν πινει νερο .σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα ειναι διαλυμα (πιο πυκνο για να περιεχει την δραστικη ουσια σε ποσοτητα που θα παρει σε λιγοτερο νερο απο οτι αν επινε φυσιολογικα )  που θα πρεπει μεσα στην ημερα να χορηγησεις σταδιακα 3 ml σε 3 δοσεις του 1 ml με συρριγκα του 1 ml που θα γεμιζεις καθε φορα

δωσε για 6 μερες .ανεβασε και τις κουτσουλιες να τις δουμε

----------


## daffy

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη! Παρακάτω παραθέτω φωτογραφίες με τις κουτσουλιές (που δεν μου φαίνονται πολύ οκ). Κατα τα άλλα το πουλάκι φένεται μια χαρά, κελαηδαει όταν ακούει διάφορους ήχους και τρώει κανονικά. Αντιβίωση ακόμη δεν ξεκίνησα να του δίνω. Αν βγάλετε οποιοδήποτε συμπέρασμα..και μετά αν θέλεις μου στέλνεις και το πμ με την δοσολογία για την αντιβίωση.. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## daffy

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη για το πμ! Θα πάω να πάρω bactrimel και θα δοκιμάσω!

----------


## mariakappa

δημητρη η εικονα του πουλιου δεν ειναι καλη.το πτερωμα ειναι κατσιασμενο και μου φαινεται αδυνατο.οι κουτσουλιες του εκ πρωτης οψεως φαινονται καλες.τι ακριβως τρωει?

----------


## daffy

Μαρία είναι όντως αδύνατο αλλά έτσι ήταν από όταν το πήρα ή έτσι μου φένεται (το Δεκέμβριο το πήρα).! τρώει μόνο βασική τροφή σπόρων για παπαγαλάκια... και κεχρί τσαμπί που του το δίνω και έρχεται στο χέρι μου. Φρούτα και σαλάτες έχω επανειλειμένα προσπαθήσει να του δώσω αλλά ούτε που τα αγγίζει.

----------


## mariakappa

τα χορτα τα κρεμας στο κλουβι ή του τα δινεις με το χερι?

----------


## daffy

Τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά τα κρεμάω στο κλουβί! Το τσαμπί κεχρί τα δίνω στο χέρι μου και έρχεται και τα τρώει. Και επίσης όταν το βγάζω έξω σε ένα σταντ ξύλινο που έχω του δίνω κεχρί σαν επιβράβευση που έρχεται στο χέρι μου.

----------


## daffy

Δημήτρη bactrimel να πάρω αυτό που είναι σιρόπι (400+80)mg/5ml σιρόπι (FORTE) ή αυτό που είναι (400+80)mg/5ml πυκνό διάλυμα για παρασκευή διαλύματος προς έκχυση?

----------


## jk21

αναφερομαι στο σιροπι .οι κουτσουλιες δειχνουν οτι το πουλι τρωει κανονικα .δεν βλεπω εμφανη διαρροια .οπως ειπε και η ΜΑΡΙΑ το πουλακι δεν δειχνει και στα καλυτερα του .πριν οι κουτσουλιες του ηταν διαφορετικες; γιατι εγραψες για διαρροια; μου κανει εντυπωση που ειπες οτι τρωει μονο τους σπορους και εχει κουτσουλιες δυο διαφορετικων χρωματισμων ... 

θελω ξανα κουτσουλιες .εχεις ξεκινησει bactrimel; χωρις διαρροια δεν ξερω αν εχει νοημα να δωσεις εκτος αν το πουλι δειχνει για καποιο λογο να χειροτερευει εμφανως απο διαθεση 

αυγοτροφη ή αυγο εχει φαει στο παρελθον ; πρεπει σιγουρα ειτε μεσω αυγου ειτε μεσω πολυβιταμινουχου (το πρωτο ειναι το καλυτερο ) να παρει αμινοξεα και βιταμινη Α γιατι θα εχει προβληματα στηνπορεια

----------


## daffy

Δημήτρη, Πιο παλιά οι κουτσουλιές του ήταν πιο σκληρές πως να το περιγράψω, και είχα πιο καφέ χρώμα... Αυγοτροφή ούτε που ακουμπάει..γενικά τιποτα δεν τρώει εκτός από την βασική τροφή και το κεχρί τσαμπί που του δίνω.. Θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες ξανά  αύριο γιατί λείπω σήμερα από το σπίτι. Σαν διάθεση είναι μια χαρά πάντως και κελαηδάει πιο συχνά μπορώ να πω από ότι τις προηγούμενες που είχε παρέα, ίσως νιώθει μοναξιά τωρα δεν ξέρω.

----------


## mariakappa

τι μαρκα τροφης του δινεις?

----------


## daffy

Raggio di Sole λέγεται συσκευασμένη, και τώρα πήρα TRILL..

----------


## mariakappa

την πρωτη δεν την εχω ακουστα αλλα η δευτερη ειναι ελλειπης.μεσα στο μειγμα εχει σχεδον μονο παπαγαλινη.γι'αυτο δεν μπορουνε να συνελθουνε.δεν τρωνε σωστα.ψαξε μια αλλη τροφη.μεσα στο φορουμ υπαρχουν αρκετες πληροφοριες για συσκευασμενες τροφες.συνεχισε το κεχρι σε καθημερινη βαση και προσθεσε βρωμη.ασε για λιγο τα φρουτα αλλα επεμεινε με τα χορτα.καποια στιγμη θα τα δομκιμασει.και επισης μην ξεχασεις τις βιταμινες στο νερο.πρεπει να παχυνει.ακομα κι αν ειναι αρρωστη σε αυτη την κατασταση δεν μπορει να αντιμετωπισει καμια αρρωστια.εαν ησουν πιο εμπειρος θα σου ελεγα ταισμα στο στομα με κρεμα για νεοσσους.πιστευεις οτι μπορεις να το δοκιμασεις?

----------


## daffy

-Οι κουτσουλιές του νομίζω ότι έχουν πάρει κανονικο χρώμα πλέον.. και το πουλάκι είναι σε καλή διάθεση..Ελπίζω να έχουμε περάσει τα χειρότερα!!!

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω:Έχω ένα ξύλινο stanf το οποίο μετά από το θάνατο του daffy το έπλυνα με καυτό νερό και χλωρίνη μέσα σε μία λεκάνη για καμιά μισή ώρα..Μπορώ να το εμπιστευτώ ξανά (τώρα έχει στεγνώσει ύστερα από καλό ξέπλυμα), ή τα ξύλινα γενικά
ακομη και άν πλυθούν έχουν πρόβλημα?

Μαρία ευχαριστώ ! Για τις τροφές θα ψάξω να εμπιστευτώ κάποα από αυτές που έχετε αναφέρει σε άλλο θέμα για την διατροφή όπως μου είπες..Για βιταμίνες ποια μου ποια μου προτείνεις? και για πόσο καιρό να τη βάζω? όσο για κεχρί (το τσαμπί) το έδινα μέχρι τώρα με την μορφή επιβράβευσης..Θα το αφήνω μέσα σε κλαράκι καθημερινά πλέον να τώει όσο θέλει! Για κρέμα νεοσών δεν νομίζω γιατί δεν θα κάθεται να την ταίσω. Γενικά οτηδήποτε νέο το αποφεύγει..

ΥΓ. Ψάχνωντας το Forum για την τροφή TRILL (σε κάποιες συζητήσεις) δεν έβγαλα σίγουρο συμπέρασμα για το αν είναι ασφαλής ή όχι. Από ότι κατάλαβα αυτό που θα πρέπει σίγουρα να αποφεύγεται σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι σίγουρα οι χύμα τροφές έτσι?

----------


## mariakappa

καλημερα :wink:  χαιρομαι που παει καλυτερα.ας την ενισχυσουμε λοιπον τη μικρη.
το σταντ εφοσον το επλυνες με χλωρινη και το στεγνωσες καλα μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις.
χυμα τροφες απαγορευονται δια ροπαλου (χαχα).οπως εχεις διαπιστωσει, αφου εχεις βρει μυγακια, ειναι μπαγιατικες και κακης ποιοτητας.η trill απ'οτι εχω διαβασει απο μελη που την χρησιμοποιουσαν ειναι καλη οσον αφορα την ποιοτητα της αλλα επειδη τυχαινει να την φερνει το σουπερ μαρκετ που παω εχω ελενξει τα συστατικα.δεν εχει σχεδον τιποτα απο αυτα που πρεπει να τρωει το πουλι καθημερινα.αντιθετως η πιο πλουσια ειναι η premiun  της versele laga.ειναι πιο ακριβη αλλα εχει και ποικιλια και ποιοτητα.εαν παλι δεν την βρεις, γραψε μου τις μαρκες εαν θελεις να σου πω ποια σου προτεινω.
βιταμινες υπαρχουν αρκετες.εγω δινω της bogena multi-vit.εαν θα μπορουσες να την πιασεις θα σου προτεινα να της δινεις στο στομα μια σταγονα Becozyme-s που μπορεις να βρεις στο φαρμακειο, για καμια 10 μερες .γενικα να ξερεις ολες οι βιταμινες οταν μπαινουν στο νερο χανουν λιγο την αξια τους.
δινεις αντιβιωση? εαν ναι πρεπει να της δωσεις προβιοτικο στο νερο.οποτε αφηνουμε για λιγο τις βιταμινες και οσο διαρκει η θεραπεια να βαζεις στο νερο λιγο ultra levure.

----------


## daffy

Μαρία σήμερα πήρα VERSELE- LAGA Prestige τροφή και την VERSELE- LAGA Prestige Premium .. Θα βάλω στην μικρούλα να δυναμώσει!
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, η premium Τροοφή περιέχει πλήρες σε βιταμίνες, άρα δεν χρειάζεται να βάλω βιταμίνες στο νερό?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

και την αντίστοιχη που είναι για βασική τροφή

----------


## mitsman

Ουτε καν... περιεχει οτι περιεχουν οι σποροι απο μονοι τους!

----------


## mariakappa

μπραβο. :wink: τις βιταμινες τις βαζεις κανονικα.το πολυ σε ενα μηνα θα δεις διαφορα.μην αλλαξεις ξαφνικα την τροφη.βαλε λιγο απο την καινουργια και λιγο απο την παλια.και σιγα σιγα να αντικαταστησεις ολη την παλια τροφη.

----------


## jk21

τις επιπλεον βιταμινες που λεει οτι εχει τις περιεχει εντος των vam pellets τα οποια τα πουλια πολλες φορες δεν τρωνε καθολου αλλα εκτος αυτου η συσταση τους σε αυτες τις βιταμινες ειναι πριν ανοιχτει η τροφη ... μετα εχουν οτι εχει σε συντομο χρονο και μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη .... αν οι λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες δεν ταγγιζουν με την επαφη τους με τον αερα ισως και να τις εχει .... αλλα καθε λιποδιαλυτη βιταμινη σε επαφη με τον αερα ...ταγγιζει !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## daffy

Επομενως, θα πρέπει να συμπληρώνω με πολυβιταμίνες στο νερό και φρούτα και λαχανικά που δυστυχώς δεν τρώει ακόμη.. Άρα μήπως τελικά είναι καλύερο να χρησιμοποιούμε βασική τροφη?

----------


## mariakappa

σε αυτη τη φαση τις βιταμινες τις βαζουμε για ενισχυση μιας που δεν τρωει ακομη λαχανικα και φρουτα.αυτα ειναι σαφως καλυτερα απο τις βιταμινες αλλα αφου δεν τα τρωει θα καταφυγουμε στις βιταμινες.

----------


## jk21

και παραλληλα θα προσπαθησεις με καθε τροπο σιγα σιγα να τα εισαγεις .εστω και λιγα απο αυτα

----------


## daffy

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά θα προσπαθήσω και θα σας πω αποτελέσματα

----------


## eva_jovi

Να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση; Όταν βγάζει μια κρούστα στο ράμφος είναι και αυτό ποδάγρα ή κάτι άλλο? Στα πόδια είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## mitsman

τι εννοεις κρουστα????? μαλλον για scaly face μιλας!!!

----------


## daffy

Δυστυχώς η ρενέ  (το θυληκό budgie) μας εγκατέλειψε... Το είχα δώσει στον πατέρα μου και το έβαζε στο μπαλκόνι τα πρωινά..  βρέθηκε ψόφιο από τραυματισμό από κάποιο πουλί (κοράκι δεν ξέρω)  κρίμα !

Εγώ έχω πάρει ένα μικρό αρσενικό budgie εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες περίπου.. (τα είχα χώρια για να μην κολήσει και το μικρούλι που πήρα)

Ευχαριστώ όλα τα παιδιά για την βοήθεια και το ενδιαφέρον !

----------

